# Need antique Magura brake master cylinder



## cindyask (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi. I need some help searching for an antique part. At this time, any information will be of help. I am told it is a Magura master brake cylinder, with a 13mm bore. Cast aluminum body. After many decades, the DOT 3 fluid has eaten away the bore with pitting and we need a replacement. We cannot switch to an upgraded newer model without huge inconvenience. 
Can you tell me a complete part number?
Can you tell me which model BMW carried this brake cylinder?
Can you tell me where to find one? Bonus points for a location/vendor.
If all that fails, perhaps you cam point me to another forum of lovers of old Beemers,
and I can find someone who knows what I have in my hand.

Photos attached.

Thanks for any help,
Cindy B


----------

